# What's in your hunting packs?



## Tuffdaddy

So I was going through the "tips" thread, and that got me to thinking, what are items that everyone thinks should be in your hunting pack? From first aid kits to...... I'm looking to pack one up as I finally finished my hunter safety class this past weekend, and will be heading out into the woods in the next month or so once I'm appropriately set up. (eventually I can contribute some info to threads, but for now, I'll play the rookie role).

So lets hear it. What are the "must haves"?


----------



## Rick Howard

Depends on my plans.

A normal setup I take a waist pack with a hunting permit, decoy, and a rope. I keep a mulit-tool in my pocket. I carry a 4 calls on the lanyard. Rifle on sling. Seat straps to waist. I will put an e-call in the pack soon

If I am going to sit for 3 or 4 hours in the morning I take a bottle of water and a couple cliff bars. (white chocolate and macadamia nut)

I keep the first aid kit, some extra calls, water, hand sanitation, and paper towel in the car.


----------



## Scotty D.

Waaaaaay too much stuff....that's all I know for sure....


----------



## jawbreaker

All you need is a couple of hand calls, an e-caller if you have ne and a rifle and/or shotgun. Anything else is just un-needed weight to carry, but out west we shoot most of our coyotes within 200yrds of the jeep.


----------



## El Gato Loco

OK... I'll bite. Had to rip my bag apart to get a better idea. At first glance:

Skinning knife
Paracord
Decoy
E-Caller
E-Caller Remote
Extra Magazine for the Glock
Extra Magazine for the AR
First Aid Kit
Wire
Mirror
Flashlight
Hand Calls
Compass
Fire Starter
Whistle
Matches
Aluminum Foil
Duct Tape
Pencil
Sewing Thread
Magnifier
Scalpel
Sewing Needle
Waterproof Paper
Split Shot
Fish Hook
Nylon Cord
Drag
PredatorTalk Can Koozies















Otis Gun Cleaning Kit
Head Light
Knife Sharpener
Shooting Sticks
Feathers
Camo Hat / Gloves / Facemask
Water
Plastic bag for pelts

There seems to be a lot more in there but i'm not digging it all out.














lol


----------



## SHampton

I hunt naked and carry 2 aspirin in my butt crack in case I twist my ankle.


----------



## El Gato Loco

SHampton said:


> I hunt naked and carry 2 aspirin in my butt crack in case I twist my ankle.


Dang... if we're hunting together I just hope I don't twist mine!


----------



## youngdon

Chris Miller said:


> OK... I'll bite. Had to rip my bag apart to get a better idea. At first glance:
> 
> Skinning knife
> Paracord
> Decoy
> E-Caller
> E-Caller Remote
> Extra Magazine for the Glock
> Extra Magazine for the AR
> First Aid Kit
> Wire
> Mirror
> Flashlight
> Hand Calls
> Compass
> Fire Starter
> Whistle
> Matches
> Aluminum Foil
> Duct Tape
> Pencil
> Sewing Thread
> Magnifier
> Scalpel
> Sewing Needle
> Waterproof Paper
> Split Shot
> Fish Hook
> Nylon Cord
> Drag
> PredatorTalk Can Koozies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otis Gun Cleaning Kit
> Head Light
> Knife Sharpener
> Shooting Sticks
> Feathers
> Camo Hat / Gloves / Facemask
> Water
> Plastic bag for pelts
> 
> There seems to be a lot more in there but i'm not digging it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Dang !! You're prepared for everything but driving the truck into a crevasse !


----------



## Jonbnks

I always have a bottle of water with me and a flashlight, even if its going to be a short hunt, because you never know when it will become longer.


----------



## knapper

Chris Miller said:


> OK... I'll bite. Had to rip my bag apart to get a better idea. At first glance:
> 
> Skinning knife
> Paracord
> Decoy
> E-Caller
> E-Caller Remote
> Extra Magazine for the Glock
> Extra Magazine for the AR
> First Aid Kit
> Wire
> Mirror
> Flashlight
> Hand Calls
> Compass
> Fire Starter
> Whistle
> Matches
> Aluminum Foil
> Duct Tape
> Pencil
> Sewing Thread
> Magnifier
> Scalpel
> Sewing Needle
> Waterproof Paper
> Split Shot
> Fish Hook
> Nylon Cord
> Drag
> PredatorTalk Can Koozies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otis Gun Cleaning Kit
> Head Light
> Knife Sharpener
> Shooting Sticks
> Feathers
> Camo Hat / Gloves / Facemask
> Water
> Plastic bag for pelts
> 
> There seems to be a lot more in there but i'm not digging it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I carry more water and ammo than he does, I have run low on hunting trips and not had my extra. I would add cell phone,gps, batteries, gloves, tarp and head lamp as well as cup and fuel tabs. It can get pretty cold at times.


----------



## fr3db3ar

You guys are crazy. I just hunt from the jeep so I don't have to carry anything.


----------



## prairiewolf

When you get my age you just carry a "life alert pendant"


----------



## Rick Howard

I forgot shooting sticks.... they double as a walking stick. It is illegal to discharge a firearm from a motor vehicle (ATV included) in NY. On public or private land. You can get a permit because of disability to hunt that way though.


----------



## Rick Howard

SHampton said:


> I hunt naked and carry 2 aspirin in my butt crack in case I twist my ankle.


That must by why you are never in your video's...... Let's keep it that way until you put some clothes on.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Snake bite kit, Calls, Para cord, Range finder, Decoy, Extra ammo, extra 20rd. mags for the mini-14 and toilet paper... the bugout bag and a case of water is in the Jeep...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

prairiewolf said:


> When you get my age you just carry a "life alert pendant"


LOL, I carry one of those too. Not because of my age, but for when the wife is angry at me. Never know what she'll do.









Good stuff guys. I have a good start, but it'll give me a reason to pick up some other things. Most of my hunting will be in SE Wisconsin, so most of those days I won't have to pack too much, but when I'm in Northern Wisconsin at the in-laws, I'm sure my brother in law and I will be in some "unique" locations based on places he's taking me to check his trail cams.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Bring what you need. Rifle/Shotgun, Ammo, Calls, skinning supplys if you plan on skinning in the woods, don't forget a compas/gps/cell phone! And a fire starter! Depends were your at in WI. Out here is way dif. we need to watchout for human coyotes i.e. extra mags. ammo, water, etc... getting lost in the deep woods would be no fun so plan for it. i.e. something to build a fire and shelter would be a good start.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

In SE Wisconsin, not much to worry about from a getting lost standpoint, and thankfully no human coyotes around here, but in North Central Wisconsin, can definitely get lost, and apparently there's an up swing in the cartels growing operations in our public forests, so better pack a few more mags up there for the M&P and the AR. I will definitely pack well for trips up there from a getting lost standpoint, as it can and does happen (we had to find my wife's cousin and his girlfriend who went on a canoe trip last summer but took a "wrong turn" at a fork in the river. I guarantee they weren't prepared.

Good stuff once again guys!!! I'm loving this site. Hopefully my rookie questions don't get annoying.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

South East? K-Town?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Is Bong Rec. Still open to hunting? Or is it houses...


----------



## JLowe69

First aid kit, water, gps, call, signal mirror, paracord, seat pad, compass, knife, plastic bag, a shirt or jacket of warmer than what I think I'll need and extra ammo for both sidearm, and hunting weapon. At the least, sometimes more stuff, but thats the minimum if I'm going more than a mile from the vehicle.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You need to use some of that paracord on your knife jlowe69. lol...


----------



## JLowe69

Eric, I wondered if you were going to pick on me for that, or go right to my may-pops. lol


----------



## fr3db3ar

That's funny. I have an old boot knife that lost the handle due to throwing time. I just did a double braid the other day to build the tang back up to holdable status.


----------



## JLowe69

I tend to leave mine on tailgates, bumpers, and next to gut piles. The bad thing is only the good ones fall off/get lost, a junk one will ride there all day or til you remember it. To be honest I could probably use a "dummy cord" on just about everything I use. It would save me a lot of money and backtracking. lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Just north of Ktown. Bong is still there yet, no houses built on it up to this point thankfully. I know you can hunt phesant there, and possibly deer, but not positive. Not much has changed there though over the years.


----------



## SHampton

Skinning Knife. Just because I'm gonna attempt to kill a deer this weekend.
Coyote drag
Small 6 in 1 screwdriver
SOG knife
Flashlight
Range Finder
Caller Remote
Spare Caller and Remote Batteries and Video Camera Battery
ItzDirty Howler
PrairieWolf Mini Howler & Distress Call
ItzDirty Horn Tip Distress Call
PrairieWolf Keychain Distress Call
3 Random calls
Scale
Diaphram Call
Binos
Tail Zipper
Tail Stripper
BulletProof Caller


----------



## El Gato Loco

SHampton said:


> Skinning Knife. Just because I'm gonna attempt to kill a deer this weekend.
> Coyote drag
> Small 6 in 1 screwdriver
> SOG knife
> Flashlight
> Range Finder
> Caller Remote
> Spare Caller and Remote Batteries and Video Camera Battery
> ItzDirty Howler
> PrairieWolf Mini Howler & Distress Call
> ItzDirty Horn Tip Distress Call
> PrairieWolf Keychain Distress Call
> 3 Random calls
> Scale
> Diaphram Call
> Binos
> Tail Zipper
> Tail Stripper
> BulletProof Caller


Is that a fanny pack? Now i believe that aspirin story!


----------



## youngdon

LOL I've notice a few guys trying to disguise them as "hip packs" ......They ain't foolin' anyone !


----------



## Rick Howard

I call mine a waist pack......







........ Now I am going to start using my pockets..... lol


----------



## Rick Howard

Scott you should keep some electric tape in the pack as well....... just incase


----------



## SHampton

It's actually kind of a hybrid backpack, you homos!


----------



## JLowe69

I've been seriously considering a small tarp of some sort myself, just as much for protection from the sun as the cold. Maybe one of the tinfoil looking ones.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Tuffdaddy said:


> Just north of Ktown. Bong is still there yet, no houses built on it up to this point thankfully. I know you can hunt phesant there, and possibly deer, but not positive. Not much has changed there though over the years.


Racine? I have hunted for pheasant at Bong. I lived in Juankegan a long time ago. Back then no coyote at all in IL or WI...


----------



## hassell

YotePill said:


> I carry a 3-day pack. It's a smaller back pack. I have the usual things like first aid, water and fire starting equipment. I also carry compass, maps and survival stuff too. I also pack an MRE just incase. I have been out hunting up in the high country and it's sunny and warm, within an hour it's cold and snowing. Getting stuck on the mountain sucks. The one item I think saved my rear, was a cheap 8"x12" light tarp. I have it folded and rolled and strapped to the bottom of my pack. Gave me shelter when I needed it and it doubles as a seat when I'm wearing the pack.


Some good ideas except the size of the tarp, little small for my liking!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

JLowe69 said:


> Eric, I wondered if you were going to pick on me for that, or go right to my may-pops. lol


Sorry Jeff, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## JLowe69

I had it coming. lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Yep, Racine. I actually work down in Lincolnshire, IL so spend a lot of time down that way unfortunately








It's amazing how many people I've talked to around here that say they have coyotes around. I have a buddy on the north side of Racine that has some on his land, so hopefully he'll let me shoot some of them. I have a lot of family in the county as well that own a lot of land, but I know they trap and shoot coyotes already. Hoping they'll have me come along as well. Looking forward to this new adventure.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good luck and don't forget to let us know how you do... + pic's...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Thanks! You guys will know for sure once I finally shoot one







. Pics will follow.


----------



## JTKillough

Holey Moley, where to start? First off, I use a range style bag! Not a fanny pack, I don't even own one, just so we're straight!
All this stuff is packed on my person via belt, lanyard and bandaleer.
Electronic calling devise w/remote (Foxpro)
Foxpro Foxjack decoy
Two mouth calls from my selection
Extra ammo
Camera/mono pod
Two knives
Side arm (only when hunting alone)
Face mask and gloves
Primos Trigger Stix Bi-pod
Cell Phone
Watch
Coyote Drag

All else stays at the truck in the above mentioned range style bag
A myriad of mouth calls
multi-tool
flashlight
more ammo
tp
sanitizer
spare mask and gloves
a small hand held electronic call
spare batteries
shooting glasses
spoon
energy bar
wind checking powder

I also have coffee, food and water in the truck, more than I probably need.


----------



## prairiewolf

OK JT, but why do you need a face mask ? LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

im new to predator hunting,so cant speak on as to what i all carry for that yet

but spring/fall turkey hunting my pack weighs in excess of 60 lbs
this includes my D.B. ground blind,all calls(over 20 diff ones),strikers,binos,range finder,license,water,food,extra clothes(camo for walking,black for in the blind),rain,gear,machette,pruning shears,gps,extra batteries,decoys,a lighter and flint and steel fire kit with tinder,and probably a few things i cant think of off hand.
i use most of the same stuff for deer bow season,switch out the calls and decoys.late season bow hunting i go to smaller pack as i dont use the blind once there is snow on the ground.
but then i am also carrying/wearing snow shoes and wearing much heavier/warmer clothes too. (nothing like hunting when its sub zero temps out)


----------



## youngdon

prairiewolf said:


> OK JT, but why do you need a face mask ? LOL


Good eye Ed ! LOL


----------



## JLowe69

Heck, he has two face masks listed. Maybe its in case he bumps into a friend or two on the way to go calling.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> im new to predator hunting,so cant speak on as to what i all carry for that yet
> 
> but spring/fall turkey hunting my pack weighs in excess of 60 lbs
> this includes my D.B. ground blind,all calls(over 20 diff ones),strikers,binos,range finder,license,water,food,extra clothes(camo for walking,black for in the blind),rain,gear,machette,pruning shears,gps,extra batteries,decoys,a lighter and flint and steel fire kit with tinder,and probably a few things i cant think of off hand.
> i use most of the same stuff for deer bow season,switch out the calls and decoys.late season bow hunting i go to smaller pack as i dont use the blind once there is snow on the ground.
> but then i am also carrying/wearing snow shoes and wearing much heavier/warmer clothes too. (nothing like hunting when its sub zero temps out)


 that's way to much to go out and make some stands for coyote. The less the better. Keep most of that stuff in the truck...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

ya i just put a pack together tonight,like i said thats what i carry for turkey
i spend from sun up to sundown in the woods during turkey season,ive even let birds walk that were in kill range just so i could hunt longer.
our turkey bow season is a month long
gonna go out tomorrow morning and try my first coyote session
this pack just has warm cloths to put on once i get to were i plan on being
calls,decoy,range finder and binos,flashlight,knife and my chair


----------



## knapper

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> ya i just put a pack together tonight,like i said thats what i carry for turkey i spend from sun up to sundown in the woods during turkey season,ive even let birds walk that were in kill range just so i could hunt longer. our turkey bow season is a month long gonna go out tomorrow morning and try my first coyote session this pack just has warm cloths to put on once i get to were i plan on being calls,decoy,range finder and binos,flashlight,knife and my chair


How far are you walking in from the house or car, what is the weather like? Were I hunt the closest person is living 5-8 miles and I walk in a mile or move so I take the stuff for a long stay in cold temps.


----------



## RobertB

If I don;t know what I might find in an area or an area might give several different options then I would carry my pack. It will have my e-caller, short and longer bipods. decoy, LRF, rear bag, water, extra ammo and range cards if longer shots are likely. Usually yote hunting I have been carrying everthing outside a bag. I have my ecaller and remote on a lanyard while my rifle is on a sling. But looking into a critter sitter or another type seat/carry bag in the future. Still learning what I really want to bring "all the time" My pack has usually been for my long range shooting gear but now have a yote bag. Gotta love it. But really, the lighter the better. Good luck


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

knapper said:


> How far are you walking in from the house or car, what is the weather like? Were I hunt the closest person is living 5-8 miles and I walk in a mile or move so I take the stuff for a long stay in cold temps.


most of the public and i hunt,i walk in at least 1 mile,some of it much more.most of the good sized public land is forty minutes or farther away from home.so when hunt i plan on a full days stay.from before sun up to after sundown.

weather, well its minnesota so we can go from one extreme to the next in a years time.but at certain times of the year we can go from being sub-zero to 40 degrees and or the other way around in a single day.

ive learned over the years(especially when hunting out of a ground blind)to keep cloths that will cover a wide range of temps.it can be warmer or cooler in the blind versus the ambient temp outside the blind.

and yes i do dress down while hiking with the pack on,gets awful warm hiking and carry a load.


----------



## vtguy17

For predator hunting:

Ruger .357 magnum

rem 700 .22-.250

knife

pen

hand calls

something to wipe water or snow off of my scope lens

A cliff bar or jerky

phone

hunting license

headlamp

ziploc bag (incase I shoot a squirrel or rabbit)

That's about it. All fits in my pockets


----------



## bucksquatch

Just carry a backpack with:

Ammo

Knife

Calls

Extra can of Grizzly

Rope

Rag

Bottle of water

Cell phone

Scent killer spray

Plastic bag

I throw extra crap in there as needed


----------



## Dakota Dogs

I carry rope, tp, calls, knife, binos, FoxPro w. extra batteries, ammo, hand/foot warmers, flint/steel, GPS in a Badlands Monster Fannypack - yeah, I said it, fannypack. I also carry water and snacks when out all day.


----------



## vtguy17

YES TP!! I always have eveything I need but always forget the TP!!

I've come home sockless so many times....if you know what I mean.


----------



## JTKillough

prairiewolf said:


> OK JT, but why do you need a face mask ? LOL


OK, believe it or not, I am not completely invisable! And although you can't see me, I can still feel cold air on my face. Hense the face masks. That and the fact that I am really ugly!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

JT whose the dude holding your ear?


----------



## varmint_sniper

I carry basically the same as everyone else...with the exception of 2 brand new pairs of socks...ya never know...lol....also, the lower section of my pack zips off to make, dare I say it, a fanny pack....lol....but, I broke off the tab for the zipper so I'm NEVER tempted to be THAT guy....lmao


----------



## One Shot One Kill

Just a rifle or shotgun,e call,mojo critter,hand calls and extra batteries.If i am by myself a bring my cell phone incase i get hurt i can call.And if im in big state forest that im unsure i might carry a gps.


----------

